# PS3 not picking up Tversity server



## RedSte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi.
In January I downloaded TVersity and my PS3 immediately picked it up wirelessly enabling me to play music and photo files. I couldn't however play video files. I read up on this and downloaded the Ace codec pack which caused me to lose itunes. After about six weeks of trial and error I eventually got itunes working again but only after deleting all existing codec, Quick time, itunes and TVersity files and reinstalling itunes.
So last week I downloaded TVersity again with the intention of just running music and photo files through the PS3 (I'll live without the video - itunes is more important to me) but no matter how many times I try installing and uninstalling it my PS3 will not pick it up.
Please help. It seemed so simple at first but now it's driving me mad.
Cheers, RedSte.


----------

